# Boat Rentals near Choke canyon



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone know of a boat rental place near Choke Canyon where I can rent a fishing boat? Flat bottom with a motor is good enough for me....


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Don't think any such business is in the area.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

None that I am aware of.


----------

